# Buch über Kameraführung



## Dennis Schmidt (1. Oktober 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich suche ein Buch über Kameraführung.

Am besten wäre ein Buch, dass Praxis und Theorie vereint.
Also warum ich welche Einstellungen, Schwenks etc. so mache und wie ich die am besten mache.

Wenn jemand etwas in die Richtung hat, kennt, empfehlen kann, immer her damit.


Dankeschön


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

die -Suche mit "Kameraführung" und "Buch" liefert Dir ca. 55.300 Einträge (auch mit Empfehlungen)!!  

Da sollte doch was dabei sein, oder  

Wer welches Buch für gut oder schlecht hält, hängt - denk' ich - von so vielen subjektiven Faktoren (wie Geschmack, spezielle Anforderungen und Gegebenheiten) ab, dass es da aber kaum eine eindeutige Antwort geben wird .... 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## chmee (1. Oktober 2008)

Habe schon mehrmals darauf verwiesen, tue es aber gerne wieder:

James Monaco - Film verstehen

Ist nicht ausschließlich auf Kameraführung ausgelegt, aber es wird soviel erklärt, dass man mit dem Kauf sehr glücklich sein wird und die Generationen der Filmwelt ( somit auch der Kameraführung ) verstehen lernt.

mfg chmee


----------

